# Is it allowed to sell models on this website?



## Sevan (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi there,

I have a reasonably large collection of WWII model planes of the 'airfix' type (using 'airfix' in the generic sense).

I think they have been put together by a real enthusiast. For example I have about 18 spitfire models, they are all with unique camo, call signs, markings etc, to suggest that they are all based on real planes. A variety of different marks.

I also have some other RAF mofels and about 10 Lufftwaffe models as well.

I don't wont to offend ettiquette by advertising them here if this is not the place.

Can someone please advise?

If not I may ask for some help with ID?

Thank you


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2020)

To answer your questions .. we don't allow to trade here publicly in any way. Also the advertisement isn't allowed. However please read the thread..

I'll Trade U 4 That.


----------



## Sevan (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you


Wurger said:


> To answer your questions .. we don't allow to trade here publicly in any way. Also the advertisement isn't allowed. However please read the thread..
> 
> I'll Trade U 4 That.


----------

